# Blood pressure after TT?



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Last night was terrible.

After my TT on thurs. the hospital told me to go off of my blood presdure meds. Well I have been feeling terribke, so I checked my blood pressure last night....196/112...so, that led me into a full panic attack. Calked my gp and she told me to take two bp pills and a valium and try to sleep. Two hrs later I finally fell asleep. This morning I feel the same. I am affraid to take my bp, and im affraid to take my synthroid (but I did anyway). My anxiety is through the roof and am scared. Any thoughts?

Thx.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> Last night was terrible.
> 
> After my TT on thurs. the hospital told me to go off of my blood presdure meds. Well I have been feeling terribke, so I checked my blood pressure last night....196/112...so, that led me into a full panic attack. Calked my gp and she told me to take two bp pills and a valium and try to sleep. Two hrs later I finally fell asleep. This morning I feel the same. I am affraid to take my bp, and im affraid to take my synthroid (but I did anyway). My anxiety is through the roof and am scared. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thx.


Good grief!! You "must" take your pressure but I don't see this as an ideal situation now because your BP will be up due to your being upset about what has happened. Taking your own makes it worse, I think.

Can you go to your doctor's office to have them check your BP? I am surprised your doc did not tell you to come in this morning?

Glad you took your synthroid though. I do think that your doctor needs to give you a good check "in person."

And, have you made sure there are no contraindications to any pharmaceuticals you are taking such as interactions between them all? This is a concern as well.

Sending prayers and hugs,


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I foolishly thought (but haven't given up hope) my blood pressure would return to normal after my thyroidectomy but I find I still need my medicine for stability. With it, my blood pressure is absolutely perfect but my heart rate still is somewhat irratic.

My cardiologist has always said when I got my hyperthyroidism "under control", he thought my blood pressure would return to normal. I got my hyperthyroidism under control (so to speak!!) but now I can't quite seem to get my Synthroid regulated.

I once took a blood pressure drug and a beta blocker but that didn't work for me. The second blood pressure drug I was prescribed has kept my blood pressure stable and it used to do a better job with my heart rate but I'm not fixing to stop taking it.

Looking back, it's ridiculous what my expectations were as far as life after surgery. I thought I was going to wake-up, start taking one Synthroid a day and feel great the rest of my life but my experience has been more like a wild roller coaster ride - some days great, some days not!

I take my Synthroid in the morning and my blood pressure pill at bedtime.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

You nailed it!
I too thought I would be off all meds, with the exception of the necessary thyroid meds. Welll....i was way wrong. I take Coreg (for my heart rate and blood pressure). I really do very well on it. I take it 1 in the morning and 1 at night. My bp and anxiety was through the roof. But today I feel the best I have felt in a ling time. And I seem to be stabilizing.

When I first wake up I feel like total hell. I take my synthroid, and sometimes I feel better and sometimes I dont. This is all so new for me that I know it will take time.

I sound like Stevie Nicks, I lose my breath when I talk, and my laugh is hysterical. It is exahsting to talk. I have gained 7 pounds, however my incision is amazing. Still waiting for pathology. I was told I would need to see the Dr. on tues of next week.

Hang in there. I will do the same. Lok


----------

